# B13 Speaker Size ?



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I was always under the impression that B13's had 6.5''s all the way around. I go to pull them out, and there's a big metal circle that measures 7''s across, but the speaker itself is more along the lines of 5.75''x4''. 

Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

front use 6 1/2 while the rear uses 6 3/4.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

On my 1994 XE (1.6L), I had *stock* 4x6's up front and 5.25's in the rear. I solved that problem though by installing two sets of Alpine 6.5's. Rears dropped right in, but the doors needed a bracket to properly set them in. No problems since...


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

6.5s fit the rear perfect, and 5.25s fit the front perfect.


----------



## Mcpaul66 (Jun 13, 2002)

*What the heck is going on?!!*

Ok, since no one can I agree, I'll ask. Did Nissan just throw whatever speakers they had laying around the factory into these cars?!! 
I mean everyone says 6.5" so I get those. Well I have 5.25" stock speakers so I had to cut the back dash to make the 6.5"s fit. 
Now I have no clue what's in the front, I'm assuming that Sentra94xe is right, since he was right about the rears.
This is really a stupid problem that we shouldn't be having.

Later,
Paul


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The front speaker size seems to have varied from year to year and model to model. Some have 4x6s, some have 5.25"s, and some have 6.5", where mine had nothing up front to begin with. That's right kiddies, no stereo  .


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Killer. The famous "E" strikes again. 

I agree with samo on this.... almost every Sentra B13 I have come across has had different OEM speakers. Could be a yearly deal, then again could be at what plant the model was produced (Tenn, Mex, Jap). All I know is that it is easily possible to fit 6.5s in both the front and rears. BUT, for example, a nice set of 4x6 components up front powered via solid amps will sound kick ass. It's all up to the owner and what he/she wants to run. Anything is possible, it just might take some minor modification for proper fitment.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Killer. The famous "E" strikes again.  *


Aww yeah, that's totally going in my sig! Thanks!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Sig*

Sweet! Thanks samo... I feel oh so loved now ::sniff::  

And you're welcome. Anything for the "E".

For on-topic info, I love my 6.5" Alpines!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

yeah, i had the same problem being that i thought there were 6.5's all around... but magically the backs decided to have strange screw line ups, so i had to cut out some of the back, and the front speakers were i think 3 x 5's or something strange like that, but they were put in with that random 6.5 metal plate so i figured 6.5's would work... come to find out the magnet was too big and i couldn't fit the speaker into the door.... so i ended up putting 3x5's into the front because it was the largest thing that would fit. semi upsetting, but works out with two 10's thrown into the back.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have infinity 6.5's front & rear they dropped right in with the help of some speaker adapters that crutchfield supplied when i purchased them...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've got Kenwood 6.5" up front, and they fit fine with no spacer. Just had to drill some new screw holes. My old Blaupunkts needed a spacer though.


----------

